# whats legal that works?



## slither (Sep 26, 2003)

I need advice on supplements pro hormones,steroids etc. Whats legal that works? Never used before so i'm currious what would work? where is a reliable source on net?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2003)

Legal that works = 1-Test, 1-AD & 4-AD


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 26, 2003)

try food and creatine


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 26, 2003)

how old are u bro?


----------



## slither (Sep 26, 2003)

35 just hit a plateu can't break never tried anything else. Why ask age? Thanks for help.


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 26, 2003)

how long have u been training?


----------



## slither (Sep 26, 2003)

about 1.5yrs. i was 315 when i started i'm 250-255 now 6'5 but when i first started i was using bow flex wore that out needed good old steel. being tall sucks bad you have to get really big to look big.


----------



## slither (Sep 26, 2003)

also i bought methadrostenol havent heard anything good about that dont know if i should just throw it away


----------



## bigswole30 (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by slither *_
> also i bought methadrostenol havent heard anything good about that dont know if i should just throw it away



You bought and it already and now you asking the questions. That's a no no.


----------



## bigswole30 (Sep 26, 2003)

BTW, I hope you are not talking about SDI-Labs D-Bol. If you are, a little vaseline may help you remove their foot from your arse. Man, I need to be a little nicer, sorry.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by slither *_
> 35 just hit a plateu can't break never tried anything else. Why ask age? Thanks for help.



You have not been training that long, and I have no idea how your diet is, but 35 is definitely a good age for pro-hormones/pro-steroids.


----------



## slither (Sep 26, 2003)

*how long have i been training?*

why do you seem so sure that i haven't been trainig for a 1.5 yrs. thats one and half just in case.


----------



## slither (Sep 26, 2003)

oh and pigs hole 30 thanks for all you input and knowledge im sure everyone would like to be so perfect and humble as you.it will take me awhile to digest all your expertise and information


----------



## maniclion (Sep 26, 2003)

Try changing your workout routine first.


----------



## bigswole30 (Sep 26, 2003)

What exactly are your goals? Did you reach a halt in muscle gain, fat-loss or what?


----------



## slither (Sep 26, 2003)

well now that is actually inspiring and so true. maybe that is my lesson for the day. thanks man sincerly..


----------



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2003)

slither, sarcastic posts are not going to get you any positive feedback here.


----------



## gopro (Sep 26, 2003)

Everyone just calm down now! Slither, if you want to know where to get steroids, we can't tell you that, but it is easy to find good prohormones from companies like VPX, SAN, Promatrix, Ergopharm, Molecular Nutrition and several others. Just go to www.dpsnutrition.net and you will find all good companies there.


----------



## bigswole30 (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bigswole30 *_
> BTW, I hope you are not talking about SDI-Labs D-Bol. If you are, a little vaseline may help you remove their foot from your arse. Man, I need to be a little nicer, sorry.



Notice the end of my post. I was kidding. Just poking fun. I am sorry if I sounded like I meant it.

On a serious note, what goals are you trying to accomplish? There is a ton of knowledge on this board.


----------



## bigswole30 (Sep 26, 2003)

On top of the site GP mentioned these sites have great prices.services as well on the brands GP mentioned

www.musclemagnepa.com
www.undergroundsports.com
www.discountanabolics.com
www.massnutrition.com


----------



## ZECH (Sep 26, 2003)

1.5 years is not very long to be training. And bigswole is right.You need to research before you buy!


----------



## slither (Sep 26, 2003)

*so sorrry.*

i'm trippin frustrating though iappologize and this place is to cool. my goals are to get more muscle mass,and lose weight but i'm not tryin to do cardio right now just goin back to build mass. hard for me i travel alot sometimes gone for a couple of days throws my routine off and i'm 6'5 tall.should i toss the s.d.i. labs methadrostenol?


----------



## maniclion (Sep 26, 2003)

You bought it so try it, if you get good results then get some more. 

"35 just hit a plateu can't break never tried anything else."  

If you never tried anything else, try diet and workout changes also.


----------



## gopro (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes, SDI is a waste of cash...don't bother!


----------



## bigswole30 (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: so sorrry.*



> _*Originally posted by slither *_
> i'm trippin frustrating though iappologize and this place is to cool. my goals are to get more muscle mass,and lose weight but i'm not tryin to do cardio right now just goin back to build mass. hard for me i travel alot sometimes gone for a couple of days throws my routine off and i'm 6'5 tall.should i toss the s.d.i. labs methadrostenol?



For what you paid for the SDI-LAB's BS you could have someone here design you a kick-butt supplement regimen


----------



## kdwa1 (Sep 27, 2003)

I took SDI and next to nothing happened until I did the 1-AD cycle.
Definitely TOSS the SDI garbage.Actually it pisses me off that I wasted so much money on their stuff.
The good thing is that they do offer a refund if you can get it.


----------



## elimits (Jun 15, 2004)

*andro 150 poppers!!*

I have been working out for 5 years and i havent been gain weight at all.  I Workout 6 times week, eating protein/creatine and three to four solid meals a day. People look at me and wonder why im not gaining weight eating like that. Good news is that when i started on the NO2 i gained 10 pounds in a week from 180 to 190. my goal is 230.

I have creatine, whey protein, and NO2, but i want try something with a kicker in it to make me gain mass quickly without getting in trouble.   I just bought andro 150 poppers.  Does anyone know anything about that? 

*I wonder what is the best legal supplement you can take to gain mass? (what is the most powerful supplement?)*


----------



## Var (Jun 15, 2004)

elimits said:
			
		

> I have been working out for 5 years and i havent been gain weight at all. I Workout 6 times week, eating protein/creatine and three to four solid meals a day. People look at me and wonder why im not gaining weight eating like that. Good news is that when i started on the NO2 i gained 10 pounds in a week from 180 to 190. my goal is 230.
> 
> I have creatine, whey protein, and NO2, but i want try something with a kicker in it to make me gain mass quickly without getting in trouble. I just bought andro 150 poppers. Does anyone know anything about that?
> 
> *I wonder what is the best legal supplement you can take to gain mass? (what is the most powerful supplement?)*


You need to get your diet in order before worrying about prohormones.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 15, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Legal that works = 1-Test, 1-AD & 4-AD


wow, what an old thread/post! 

add M1T and Methyl-D.


----------



## Var (Jun 15, 2004)

At least we know newbies are using the search function.


----------

